# My 55 and 90 gallon Malawi tanks



## chiroken (Apr 10, 2011)

Hello everyone, here are my current tanks: 55 & 90 gallon Malawi, mostly mbuna, tanks. I'm on my way down Island today to pick up fish so this is the last time they will look like this, most likely re-decorated by end of day!

My 90 home tank









My 55 office tank


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

cool tanks!! post some more pictures after you redecorate! *thumbs up* in the top picture...in the top righthand side...the blue with yellow fins, is that an acei?


----------



## chiroken (Apr 10, 2011)

@ bingerz: I think that is L. trewavasae, I see abit of a turned down mouth. If not, then must be L. mbamba. A bit of colour distortion in that he's sort of purplish rather than blue and the dorsal fin is more orange (L. trew I'm referring to)

Here's a new pic of the home 90 once redecorated with the addition of 1 adult demasoni (had to take him out of the 55 as I added 20 1 inchers today)

90 gallon redecorated









Had to throw in C. afra cobue, this is the best pic I've ever got and it still doesn't do him any justice! He's displayed so much more since the tank rearrangement.


----------



## 240sx (Sep 4, 2010)

Totally dig your 90 gallon, 55 aint too shabby either! Nice work


----------



## chiroken (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks! Totally redid the 55 too but it's at the office so I'll have to get some pics when I go to check on the little guys today.


----------

